# Elaboracion de un Capacitometro



## Eriols (Jun 7, 2007)

8) Bueno soy yo de new... , saludos!  

   Me interesa la contruccion de un Capacitometro, algien tendra algun diagrama o para hacerlo???, intente con PIC pero al parecer estoy mal y como no soy muy exprerto pues los molesto pidiendoles algun diagrama.

  De ante mano les agradesco !!!!! y espero que me puedan ayudar..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2007)

que te parece este, yo lo probe en parte

http://electronics-diy.com/lc_meter.php
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&c...ficial&hs=Jha&q=lc+pic16f84&btnG=Buscar&meta=

si no pasate por epanorama.net en el apartado measure


----------



## Eriols (Jun 12, 2007)

Muchas Grx por el diseño, ya casi lo tengo funcional solo que tengo un problema con la frecuenccia entregada del lm311, al parecer lo qe me entrega no es suficiente encambio si le meto frecuencia externa me da las mediciones pero no se queda fija... algun arreglo que le hayas echo a esa parte o algun tip que tengas me seria de gran ayuda y de antemando muchas grx n_n


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2007)

que diseño has realizado?


----------



## Eriols (Jun 12, 2007)

Tenia problemas con la frecuencia de salida del LM311 pero audube indagandole para ver que podria ser y al fin salio, tengo errores con la medicion pero eso se deve a que no consegi la bobina de 82 uH ya que no la venden y no la encontre le puse una de 100 uH o algo proximo a eso y me da la medida pero desfasaada si medi 22 pf me da 18 pF, pero es cuestion de la bobina, mucha gracias por la atensión prestada.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Modifica el programa para 100uH y lo vuelves a compilar.

Si a  mi tambien me paso cosas similares, aunque funciona bien ha veces no oscila es un poco puñetero.


----------



## Eriols (Jun 13, 2007)

Pues me  hizo sudar el maldito LM311 pero pues ya estuvo el proyecto muchas gracias nuevamente, y saludos al foro es muy bueno ya lo ando recomendando.


----------

